# Check my #'s Plz



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

I am submitting a bid to a local builder. This builder is being forced to maintain a road by the township since it's not dedicated yet. long story. But I'm submitting a bid for plowing only. They don't want salt. It's a horse shoe shaped road, about 3/8 mile. It's just residential houses, some are still under construction. The road surface is all paved, but it's rough. It will take probably 6 total passes to get it clear to my liking. the guy that does it now does two swipes and goes. 

I gave a seasonal price of $1,850 up to two plows per storm for any storm over 4"

I also gave prices of 
$275 for 2-6"
$300 for 6-8"
$400 for 8"+

I'm in SE PA by the way. am I close? Too high/low. I'm happy with these prices and can make some money with the seasonal deal if we don't get clobbered here. even the per push should make me some nice $ as well. I don't want to be a "hack" and undercut everyone else around me, but I don't want to price myself out either. I'm new to plowing for myself, but not to plowing in general.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Are people living on this street yet?


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

grandview;1511444 said:


> Are people living on this street yet?


Yeah there's several houses. I'd say maybe 6 or 7 currently out of maybe 13 lots. So it's at about 50% and has been since 2008. There's some sign of life over there with one new house just starting to be built. My parents and brother both have homes in this little subdivision. It's really nice, just a middle class neighborhood. the streets are pretty wide but there's more than enough room for the snow. It has curbing on both sides the entire way. The pavement is currently just the base coat which is getting pretty rough. They keep driving their tracked machinery on it and its getting chewed up. But it's nothing that would wreck a plow as of this year.

The current guy that does it really does a half-butted job. Two swipes and hes gone. that leaves a good 12 to 15 feet of unplowed snow from the middle of the street to each driveway. He also shows up a day or two after it stops snowing. Sometimes it's over a foot deep. I used to take my 4 wheeler over there to plow out my parents and brother and I've gotten it stuck many times just trying to get into the stupid street. He's plowing it currently with a chevy 3500 dumper and 9ft western. I only have a 3/4 chevy with a Meyers 7-6. I don't see why my truck can't handle this little bit of road, even with a smaller plow, it'll just take me a little longer. But I know I'll do a better job, get there promptly and clear them out so they can get to where they need to be. But like I said, I'm new to plowing and bidding for myself. Have many hrs logged plowing snow for other people but the bidding is a learning curve I'm trying to figure out best I can. I really don't want to submit a bid and look terribly cheap or terribly expensive. I'd like to be on the lower end of average so I get the work without leaving too much on the table.

TIA


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya you can do it with your truck & blade, I cant speak for prices in your neck of the woods, but dont sound too low, might be a bit high, but IDK really as I'm in a diff country


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks for the input. As far as being in another country....I got half a mind to pack up my truck, dogs and camper and high tail it up to your neck of the woods after yesterdays election....

(Begin rant) makes me wonder if working two jobs, spending $ on equipment, taxes and insurance, and beating my truck and body to death are even worth it. the govt is here to help right. Maybe I can just get Barry O to come bid this job for me. He's good at telling me what's best for me after all. ussmileyflag (Political rant over)


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

MJ Services;1511672 said:


> thanks for the input. As far as being in another country....I got half a mind to pack up my truck, dogs and camper and high tail it up to your neck of the woods after yesterdays election....
> 
> (Begin rant) makes me wonder if working two jobs, spending $ on equipment, taxes and insurance, and beating my truck and body to death are even worth it. the govt is here to help right. Maybe I can just get Barry O to come bid this job for me. He's good at telling me what's best for me after all. ussmileyflag (Political rant over)


Well before we steer this conversation back on track, as a Canadian & I think I can speak for almost all Canadians(all my friends anyway) We are all soooo relieved to know that Mitt didnt make it. I & most Canadians think Romney is a nut case & out of touch with modern society. Just my opinion.


----------



## BHLC (Aug 27, 2012)

BC Handyman;1511711 said:


> Well before we steer this conversation back on track, as a Canadian & I think I can speak for almost all Canadians(all my friends anyway) We are all soooo relieved to know that Mitt didnt make it. I & most Canadians think Romney is a nut case & out of touch with modern society. Just my opinion.


You'd be welcomed with open arms down here then!! I think Obummer is a nut case socialist! Would love for the truth about Benghazi to come out and the POS get hit with Treason charges and then get thrown to the wolves on Guantanamo!!! The next four years are gonna...how should I say it?...SUCK!!ussmileyflag:crying:


----------



## Moose's Mowing (Oct 6, 2012)

BHLC;1511800 said:


> You'd be welcomed with open arms down here then!! I think Obummer is a nut case socialist! Would love for the truth about Benghazi to come out and the POS get hit with Treason charges and then get thrown to the wolves on Guantanamo!!! The next four years are gonna...how should I say it?...SUCK!!ussmileyflag:crying:


yeah I think 100% of the working class Americans feel the same way. Justice will never happen tho with NObama. I keep telling mysel that nothing has actually changed from the way it was last week. Republicans still control the house and the Dems have the Senate and the White House. My biggest fear is a lame duck NObama. This is the term when he's gonna do the most damage. I hope to hell I'm wrong though.

SO anyhow, how's my numbers looking?


----------

